# Will Australia?s popularity wane when the worldwide economy recovers?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Since the worldwide recession, which began in 2008, there has been increased interest in Australia from the expat community. Indeed the Australian government has recently undertaken a review of the visa system with a view to reducing the number of skilled workers entering the country amid concerns that they may well be negatively impacting the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Will Australia?s popularity wane when the worldwide economy recovers?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## TCPtraining (May 23, 2013)

My first instinct is that Australia will retain its popularity because it will become affordable again! The economic crisis of 2008 left the Aussie dollar so strong comparatively that its hard for a lot of people (e.g. Americans) to afford Australia at the moment. When some of the currencies that were hit the hardest get back on their feet Australia might become and affordable holiday destination again.


----------

